# Thought I'd share this.....



## Learney (Apr 19, 2006)

This is a piece I wrote a bit ago about contest prep and thought I would share after Milky posted about hard work and what happened to it:

Further to a discussion we had today at Ultimate Performance and some conversations I've had over the past 6 months I felt the need to write a little about bodybuilding, figure, fitness and bikini competitions. A few of the ins and outs of competition and what it actually takes to do these things (with any success anyways).

Over the next year it's looking like I have over a dozen athletes already that will compete in various shows in various classes, these are the ones that numerically I can say WILL compete, I will have another 25-50 that will tell me thats what they want and fail at some of the first hurdles. Not because they lack neccesarily 'what it takes' just that they weren't ready, didn't realise or weren't prepared to DO what it takes to get there. I accept this fact and this is just life and where we decide to prioritise certain things.

Everyone wants that 'body' but the amount of people that don't have ANY contemplation what it takes to get it is astounding. One of my athletes posted her transformation pictures on her facebook page today to be greeted with 'Harsh Steroid Cycle'. The reason behind this is again, the perception out there what people 'believe' is possible and what is actually possible. I've coached 3 experienced competitors this year who I pretty much laughed at (already in great shape) when they told me what they dieted on....even they didn't know truly what a diet was, fact is they got in reasonable shape doing what they did, and they also liked to have their cake and quite literally eat it!

Most of these armchair warriors and even trainers out there who've never seen these kind of results will quite happily dismiss something as they have 'X-factor syndrome'. The true belief they have what it takes yet are so far from it its quite frankly laughable.

One of my non competing clients today (still wants a 10% bodyfat body) has lost roughly 20 kgs in about 4 weeks. I asked him based on the plan of diet I gave him, times, foods, quantities etc what kind of score he would give himself. He said 65%. Shows you huh.....

So, onto competition prep and some of the things you'll be doing.

Lets go with an average 12-16 week prep. Assuming you're in reasonable shape at the start this is usually feasible.

For 3-4 months of your year this is whats going to go down:

You wont be eating anything unless planned and discussed with your coach.

This means that at the very start of your diet when you receive that plan DO NOT come back with, 'Can I have this?' 'Can I change this', 'My friend suggested I did this', 'Why is it .......can have this but I can't'. You eat WHAT is on the plan AT the times stated, in the quantities stated. If you struggle to eat it, you struggle but you finish it. You don't go over, you don't go under 'Oh I didnt feel like it' may as well translate as 'I don't mind hundreds of people seeing my fat ass in a bikini on stage in 12 weeks'.

You won't be eating out at restaurants unless ok'd by your coach and planned. No meals out,no lunches with friends and no alcohol! This means, weddings birthday etc etc will be sidelined otherwise you will be eating from tupperware in cars, back rooms, bedrooms and hell even toilets.

You will find out a LOT about your social circles and the people around you. Some people you thought where supportive friends you will find are far from. They will push and push for you to fail as remember it makes them feel uncomfortable when YOU do things differently....and succeed. I've mentioned this before. In a room full of people drinking alcohol, you are the only one NOT, people will look at you, try to persuade you to get involved, why? Is it actually them that are insecure and feeling uncomfortable? Similar to the aforementioned Doughnut person in a previous article.

EVERYone wants that body. When other people achieve it jealousy is an incredible thing!!

You won't be staying out late as most nights you will prep food and supplements for an hour or so, if you're efficient maybe quicker. When you get caught up in work and get back at 11pm, tired.....guess what, you're prepping food before you go to bed.



When you feel sore and don't feel like training....if training is planned that day, guess what. You're training! You will need to pull yourself from some dark tired places at times and haul your ass to the gym and do what you planned with the intensity that is expected. There is NO MORE, I'll take today off. There is NO MORE I'll do it tomorrow. It's now THE TIME IS NOW otherwise you WILL fail. You will sit demoralised backstage after spending potentially hundreds of pounds on supplements, costumes, tan, coaching and you fail because you 'couldn't be ****d' when it really mattered. This isn't like most sports, the preparation is obvious and if you slack you WILL fail because of it!

As the weeks move on and you start to dial it in those around you may start to suffer as you will be very tired, you may be short with people as you're hungry, you're tired, sex drive has gone, you're moody and frankly a little fed up.....but those abs are coming through. You will go through waves of hunger, cravings, you may do irrational things that focus around food.....(people will know who they are as I mention these), you will buy cook books and read them, you will watch food shows endlessly, you will buy food to look at, you will sniff other peoples food, you will take desire in watching other people eat.......you will do something I promise you, that is just well....a little odd!!!



You will eat the same foods again and again in their blandest and most boring format, you will see a potato or rice as a treat in some cases. You will sit and mope over food you really don't want to eat but know you HAVE to eat it. Even when you're hungry it will get to a point you would prefer NOT to eat. You won't be drinking tasty protein drinks apart from after your workout. These will become in a lot of cases you favourite meal of the day.

If you're sick, have a headache, cold, flu you have two choices, pull out of the contest or GET ON WITH IT!!

As you get into the final weeks this just gets harder trust me.

This doesn't affect everyone in this exact way but this is an idea of what to expect. Everyone is different and if you feel NOTHING like the above I'd certainly question if you're doing ALL you can.

Am sure some people are reading this thinking I'm trying to put you off. Far from it, I'm just trying to give you a truthful snapshot of what it takes to get up on stage and COMPETE. If you want to be the person who just turns up year in year out, each to their own but this is for those of you out there that are serious and WANT a challenge. It's a selfish and self obsessed endeavour in many ways but it is satisfying to know you can apply that level of discipline to something.

Have you got what it takes?

I will get fifty plus people a year will come to me and say 'I'll do anything it takes'.......if five do that I'm pleased. The others just aren't ready or aren't prepared to do whats required. They just think they are....


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Good article!


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

Pretty interesting reading!

Made me appreciate my yummy protein shake a little more hehe


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Great post mate, brings back some memories, I remember going out for dinner during my first prep, took my turkey and veg with me, when the waitress came over I ordered a black coffee.....everyone was asking me why I didnt ask her to heat up my meal or just order a plain chicken breast?! Simple really, I didn't have the energy or desire for the 300th time to sit there and explain how why or what I was doing, I'd rather just go sit in my car and eat it cold, then come and drink my 'treat' of a black coffee!!

For me it's the challenge of knowing I'm doing something hard, that other people cannot do, not for attention (ironic I know). The fact it's hard is the while point!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

got anymore links mate for articles you wrote, thats a good one


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Brilliant and so true.

I wouldnt be one of the five, l know that and accept it but l would not stop trying.


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

zack amin said:


> got anymore links mate for articles you wrote, thats a good one


x 2

really enjoyed that. Also, any more pics of food prep - actually found it very helpful lol!

Ta matey


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I think the food prep statement is one so many people dont think about, l am so lucky my wife helps me out.


----------



## Learney (Apr 19, 2006)

zack amin said:


> got anymore links mate for articles you wrote, thats a good one


All on my website, about 60 on there I think....an admin or mod will have to tell me if I can link though.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Learney said:


> All on my website, about 60 on there I think....an admin or mod will have to tell me if I can link though.


Dont see why not mate :thumbup1:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Learney said:


> All on my website, about 60 on there I think....an admin or mod will have to tell me if I can link though.


been reading alot of your posts lately your a knwleadgeble person mate, sure they wont mind, @Milky?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> I think the food prep statement is one so many people dont think about, l am so lucky my wife helps me out.


this is where i struggle, pre prepping foods, always on call, no microwave in van, so everything has to be cold food, pasta salad mainly, cold protien sources is something i need to look into,


----------



## Learney (Apr 19, 2006)

Milky said:


> Dont see why not mate :thumbup1:


I get booted off it's your fault.... :whistling:

www.phillearney.com

To access old articles scroll to the bottom and all categorised by months. These are only the ones I have written for my own site. Few more out there.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Learney said:


> I get booted off it's your fault.... :whistling:
> 
> www.phillearney.com
> 
> To access old articles scroll to the bottom and all categorised by months. These are only the ones I have written for my own site. Few more out there.


Mate we need people like you on here and its a privelige to have you posting again :thumbup1:


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

Milky said:


> I think the food prep statement is one so many people dont think about, l am so lucky my wife helps me out.


I find this one of the hardest parts of been consistent. Starting tomorrow I am going to prep 3 days food at a time - Sat or Sun then Wed. Just need sh*t loads of tupaware boxes!!

OP - any good hints/tips on food prep?

Ta


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Good article mate and well wrote !


----------



## Rich0811 (Jul 11, 2009)

Fantastic article! I've added your site to my favourites so i can read through some other articles from time to time, particularly liked the one regarding "the next generation" Reps from me! :thumbup1:


----------



## Learney (Apr 19, 2006)

lumix said:


> I find this one of the hardest parts of been consistent. Starting tomorrow I am going to prep 3 days food at a time - Sat or Sun then Wed. Just need sh*t loads of tupaware boxes!!
> 
> OP - any good hints/tips on food prep?
> 
> Ta


Buy things within the last date you will consume (go to the back of shelves as longest dates are at the back).

Prep things in bulk. If you can oven cook all your protein you can make all at once, just gotta get the timings right in the onset.

Wash and prep veg and potatoes etc all at once.

Don't get over adventurous with your plan as this just creates more complication.

Use dry seasonings etc to marinade, lemon juice etc.

Don't overcook veg as it's hanging when in a tub all day. SLightly raw will hold nutrients better.

Buy more tupperware than you need and get proteins and carbs organised, add fats and veg the night before.

BUY good knives, scissors (for trimming fats etc) and good pans. Makes a HUGE difference!

Stock your freezer with frozen veg, meats, fish etc. Can't always rely on things being there when you need them.

Throw away or take whatever ISN'T on your plan to a food bank.

DO NOT eat the same foods again and again. You will build up sensitivity to certain foods over time. Simply rotate things. Types of poultry, potatoes etc. SO many different types.


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

great site you got there and a nice article in OP


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

Learney said:


> Buy things within the last date you will consume (go to the back of shelves as longest dates are at the back).
> 
> Prep things in bulk. If you can oven cook all your protein you can make all at once, just gotta get the timings right in the onset.
> 
> ...


Some good advice right there mate - Cheers!

Am hitting ASDA tomorrow so will bare that in mind. Bit sad, but I'm actually quite excited to go shopping and start prepping lol!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

lumix said:


> Some good advice right there mate - Cheers!
> 
> Am hitting ASDA tomorrow so will bare that in mind. Bit sad, but I'm actually quite excited to go shopping and start prepping lol!!!


I have bought a Six Pack bag mate to help me get more organised so who's the sad one :lol:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Fu.cking brilliant

That's superb motivation!!

Great article! :thumbup:


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

Milky said:


> I have bought a Six Pack bag mate to help me get more organised so who's the sad one :lol:


Was looking at them before Xmas. Actually, it was off the back of one of your posts (think your lass was getting you one for crimbo?).

Anyways, any good? Worth the money?

p.s. - sorry a bit off topic op!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

lumix said:


> Was looking at them before Xmas. Actually, it was off the back of one of your posts (think your lass was getting you one for crimbo?).
> 
> Anyways, any good? Worth the money?
> 
> p.s. - sorry a bit off topic op!!


LOVE it mate, seriously.


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

To be honest reading this doesn't de motivate me, in fact in makes me want to push myself harder..

I've only started to focus mainly on weightweight lifting beginning of 2012 and so far good results, diet was bad but its improving now...

Im more dedicated than anyone i know, no alcohol, don't go clubbing or any of that.. **** thing is people's reactions, even this new chick apparently a heavy gymer asked me what i had planned for last night told her Im prepping food for the next 8 days and i haven't heard from her since... They think Im a loser i have no life ect and it ****ing sucks i thought she would least understand..

I know i still got a long way to go and even if it takes 5 years before i believe Im good enough to go on stage Im ok with that because all that matters is that i become the person i believe i can be...

Good read thanks


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bumping this for the day shift to see.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Subbed


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

subbed


----------



## Learney (Apr 19, 2006)

What does subbed mean?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Learney said:


> What does subbed mean?


Subscribed to the thread mate, so basically you get an alert every time a new post is made in it.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Learney said:


> What does subbed mean?


subscribed to the thread, incase you decide to stick more articles in or write any more tips and hints, people can easily access this page from there control panels,

speaking of which

my main problem is eating cold protien sources which taste semi-decent, i can handle carbs in the form of pasta salad. any protien sources you recommend which can be consumed cold?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

zack amin said:


> subscribed to the thread, incase you decide to stick more articles in or write any more tips and hints, people can easily access this page from there control panels,
> 
> speaking of which
> 
> my main problem is eating cold protien sources which taste semi-decent, i can handle carbs in the form of pasta salad. any protien sources you recommend which can be consumed cold?


Really? I love cold meats.

Steak, chicken, pork all of it. Just don't over cook it. Most people over cook chicken or pork and its tough as boots (especially cold, tastes ****e too) get this right and it still tastes great.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LeBigMac said:


> Really? I love cold meats.
> 
> Steak, chicken, pork all of it. Just don't over cook it. Most people over cook chicken or port and its tough as boots get to right and it still tastes great.


Cant do cold beef for some reason.


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

I read this article a few weeks ago http://www.phillearney.com/nutrition/getting-jacked/

I need to read your other articles as that one above is excellent.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

LeBigMac said:


> Really? I love cold meats.
> 
> Steak, chicken, pork all of it. Just don't over cook it. Most people over cook chicken or pork and its tough as boots (especially cold, tastes ****e too) get this right and it still tastes great.


cold steak tastes like rubber, dont eat pork mate, and chicken is ok i suppose if i mix up some tomato ketchup, gets tuff tho


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

double post


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Why not knock up a load of mince (beef, chicken, turkey, lamb or pork) into a chilli and put it in a flask. No such problems then.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

LeBigMac said:


> Why not knock up a load of mince (beef, chicken, turkey, lamb or pork) into a chilli and put it in a flask. No such problems then.


hmmm, that actually sounds interesing


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Phil ( and anyone else really who preps people for comps )

What is the most common reason for people pulling out of competition prep etc and do you feel most of them arent genuine or just one or two of them ?


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Learney said:


> DO NOT eat the same foods again and again. You will build up sensitivity to certain foods over time.


Are we talking because of the psychological fallout or is there a physical reason why you can't eat the same thing repeatedly?

If there's one thing I do on a cut, it's stick to a routine. For me, that involves eating chicken salad at least 5 times a week. The other two, I'll have steak salad. Lunch will always be tuna. Psychologically, I have no problem with that. In fact, I find it a lot easier knowing what's going to be on my plate in a week's time rather than not.


----------



## Learney (Apr 19, 2006)

Food sensitivities can build up over time due to various factors. The most common is probably continuous consumption. These can reflect very marginally in someone's physique or culminate in gut and digestive issues. Sometimes being the reason someone can't fine tune those last few details. Chatting to Ben Pak a week or so ago and he actually saves a different protein and carb for his final week pre comp for this reason which was interesting. I suggest rotation of foods in a lot of preps particularly in the final few weeks.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Learney said:


> Food sensitivities can build up over time due to various factors. The most common is probably continuous consumption. These can reflect very marginally in someone's physique or culminate in gut and digestive issues. Sometimes being the reason someone can't fine tune those last few details. Chatting to Ben Pak a week or so ago and he actually saves a different protein and carb for his final week pre comp for this reason which was interesting. I suggest rotation of foods in a lot of preps particularly in the final few weeks.


Two points that hit me big time.

*Food allergies*.

I ate peanuts in the shell every single day after work for 4 or 5 years.

Everyday I could not wait to get home and have a beer and peanuts.

I got very bad eczema and was treated with topical's.

My GP said I was allergic to something, the dermatologist said no.

I stopped the peanuts and then everything cleared up.

I ate some peanuts and it tore up my stomach, then the eczema flared up again.

I decided to go with pistachios and all good, till a month later and bang, came back.

Dropped them, and now I do not eat any tree nuts.

Sucks because I loved them.

Rotation of foods.

Super good idea, this moves different minerals and vitamins into the body, not to mention there is good information on rotating proteins.

Many pretty sharp dudes (John Berardi) suggest to vary your protein sources and suggests that over time (unknown here) your body loses its effectiveness in assimilating protein from the same source.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Learney said:


> Food sensitivities can build up over time due to various factors. The most common is probably continuous consumption. These can reflect very marginally in someone's physique or culminate in gut and digestive issues. Sometimes being the reason someone can't fine tune those last few details. Chatting to Ben Pak a week or so ago and he actually saves a different protein and carb for his final week pre comp for this reason which was interesting. I suggest rotation of foods in a lot of preps particularly in the final few weeks.


Two points that hit me big time.

*Food allergies*.

I ate peanuts in the shell every single day after work for 4 or 5 years.

Everyday I could not wait to get home and have a beer and peanuts.

I got very bad eczema and was treated with topical's.

My GP said I was allergic to something, the dermatologist said no.

I stopped the peanuts and then everything cleared up.

I ate some peanuts and it tore up my stomach, then the eczema flared up again.

I decided to go with pistachios and all good, till a month later and bang, came back.

Dropped them, and now I do not eat any tree nuts.

Sucks because I loved them.

*Rotation of foods.*

Super good idea, this moves different minerals and vitamins into the body, not to mention there is good information on rotating proteins.

Many pretty sharp dudes (John Berardi) suggest to vary your protein sources and suggests that over time (unknown here) your body loses its effectiveness in assimilating protein from the same source.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

I must of read this twenty times over the last 10 weeks, and certainly will again over the next 26 days.

And everything depicted in this I've done

Staring at food like a child, actually shouting at someone cus there stood by the doughnuts I'm wanting to buy

Have I got what it takes, who knows but I've give it my best go.

I'm not on stage, I'm getting married, and so far I'm proud of myself, its different granted but this article certainly has rung true to me in a lot of ways...and helped me keep on track.


----------

